# Hirsch Solutions Offers New Tajima DG16 By Pulse Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Tajima DG16 by Pulse software, now available from Hirsch Solutions, takes embroidery personalization to new levels by increasing digitizing speed and simplifying complex tasks. Just released in the United States, DG16 provides an improved user interface, enhanced editing and preset capabilities and increased production efficiency.

A new ribbon interface shows tools that can be used on the segment selected, while flyout menus reduce clutter and expand the design area, for faster results with fewer clicks. All levels of DG16 contain more than 180 fonts, including 15 new additions, all with closest-point connection. 

DG16 boosts throughput with machine networking, barcoding, real-time machine status and production reporting.

Digitizing levels of DG16 offer One Click Conversion, allowing instant converting of segments to different stitch types with a simple right click. Quick editing of anchor points and changing of vector lines into curves with the Drag Anchor Path tool are a great time saver. 

The new Personalization Toolbar lets you easily lighten, darken or tint colors using ColorIT and create artistic word collages in simple shapes with WordIT.

New digitizing design tools include Rounded Corner, Create Boundary and Combine and Join. For specialty embroidery customers there is a new Sequin Paintbrush tool used for click and drag color changes.

To learn more, go to https://pulse.hsi.us/16/.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to www.HSI.us.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

